# is my calf nursing



## wannabfishin (Jan 31, 2014)

had a calf born about 30 hours ago. haven't seen the calf nursing but thought it probably was because the calf did poop the green slime. I have also seen him poop two other times. calf seems alert and full of energy but no foam on the mouth. mother bag looks a little smaller but im not sure. I haven't seen her teets cleaned off but I haven't been able to watch all the time and the pasture is quite muddy. should I intervene? yes I know I should have asked this earlier but the mother would not let me near either one of them. I now have her and the calf penned up.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

I'd keep her penned up with the calf and watch them. You can generally tell it has nursed because one quarter appears less full than the others and may have a shiny teat.

If the calf's sides are not sunken in, that's a fair estimation that it's nursed, as well as being energetic and boinking around a bit. I think by 30 hours' time, if it hadn't eaten, that calf would be quite hungry and probably making some noise about it.

Just give her whatever she needs food-wise and water in a container that the calf can't fall into until you're sure they're okay....and post a picture!!!


----------



## AngusLover (Jan 12, 2014)

The initial BM's you saw is meconium. 
Look for teats that are cleaner or shriveled. If the calf is trying and trying to nurse I'd be concerned. If it's bouncing around and having a play time it's more than likely got a nice tummy full of milk.
It's important to do your best to get them out of the mud. Many reasons. Calf can get chilled, umbilicus can get infected leading to all kinds of problems including joint ill. Also muddy teats can lead to problems with both mom and baby.
Good luck! Congrats on the new bouncing baby


----------



## wannabfishin (Jan 31, 2014)

figured out he definitely wasnt nursing. gave him colustrum replacement yesterday morning(48 hrs i know way to late to have much effect) finally got momma milked out late last night. not a very easy job. first time she has ever been handled and this is her second calf. i got the calf to suck off her but he wouldnt stay on her. he had a lot better appetite this morning and im hoping I can get him on her again tonight. was planning on giving some electrolytes tonight, do you think i should?


----------



## AngusLover (Jan 12, 2014)

Vitamins B complex injection IM. This will give him energy and stimulate appetite. 
Get a tube of probiotics and give him the recommended dose of probiotics per the label. This will get his gut going and also stimulate appetite.
Is he eating now yet via mom or a bottle? What makes you sure he hasn't eaten? Signs you noticed etc?


----------



## wannabfishin (Jan 31, 2014)

He definitely wasnt eating. once we got them caught up and watched them closer we could tell he was trying to nurse on her brisket. He had started to lose his energy so we have been bottle feeding him milk replacer. His energy is back and he has been having regular healthy bm's. im going to try to get him on his mother one more time before i dry her off. ive given him one dose of electrolytes for precaution. been feeding him 1 to 1.5 quarts twice a day. im guessing he is about 55-60 lbs. should i still give him the vitamin B or any other shots since he is doing good? he is now 5 days old


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

If you have a headgate and can properly restrain the cow, I'd keep trying to have the calf nurse its mother, which he might now be able to do now that he's a bit stronger. This is a far better solution (IMO) than expensive milk replacer, but it may take a few times. Don't give up!


----------



## wannabfishin (Jan 31, 2014)

G. Seddon said:


> If you have a headgate and can properly restrain the cow, I'd keep trying to have the calf nurse its mother, which he might now be able to do now that he's a bit stronger. This is a far better solution (IMO) than expensive milk replacer, but it may take a few times. Don't give up!


Ive been trying once or twice a day but i skipped yesterday. How long should we keep trying. Ive had him actually sucking on her but he wont go back on his own only when I force him. He is now starting to chase the bottle a little so I'm hoping this means my chances are better. The cow is very hard to restrain but we're both getting used to it. She is actually a good mother tried to push him to where he is supposed to be but he just cant figure it out.


----------

